
The Bridge - The First Truly Universal Remote - llambda
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/50581889/the-bridge-the-first-truly-universal-remote
======
ecaron
This is really impressive. I would pay extra if their concept video did not
have such attrocious background music...

I would like to know why/how they aim to replace PS3/Xbox360/Wii with this
remote, at that point it smells a bit like over-aggressive kickstarter. Though
I did pre-order the black one just in case!

